# Any information greatly received



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi

I am new to this site,
we are moving to spain in 6 weeks time, we will be based in la duquesa, 
my wife has secured a job, we have been across and searched local area, found a house and should be secured this week
we have looked at a nursery for our 2 children (2 and 3) which we are happy with
i am a joiner to trade and will be looking to pick up work, although i am open to what i do, whether hands on or office based, i can turn my hands to most things.
also activities for kids, Kyle 3(4 in may) currently plays football at weekends, would like him to get into some sort of activity.as for Erin our daughter would like to get her into some form of activity, a dancing class or similar

as i said any info to help us break into spanish life would be greatly appreciated


muchas gracias familia


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

1. Great that your wife has secured a job (Very Important).
2. Your chance of a job are relatively low, sorry seriously low (Officially unemployment on the Costas is running at 35%; Reality is much higher).
3. Your kids will find their own level regarding activities (It is a great adventure for them).
4. Seems obvious, but many do not - Learn Spanish like you never learned anything before. (Otherwise your projected customer base will remain at half of what you think, at best).

Do you really want to move? If so, Best of Irish and British Luck. Not too many people in the UK have a daughter with the name of Erin (fíor Gaelach - truest Irish).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this site,
> we are moving to spain in 6 weeks time, we will be based in la duquesa,
> ...


Hi there,
As in other countries, the quickest way you'll make friends is probably through your kids. Most 3/4 year olds around my way are in full time school and registration takes place around Easter time, so you might want to look at that.
As for free time activities I have found the best activities were arranged by the town hall. Not expensive and well trained staff. You can ask at the town hall or the sports centre. You'll most likely need to be registered at the town hall to be able to do the activities (Empadronarse) which you'll have to do anyway to be here legally.
The most difficult thing will probably to find yourself decent, full time, legal work.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Also, it should added, that you will have greater security if your wife's employment is contracted otherwise you could find yourself abandoned sooner than you think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> Also, it should added, that you will have greater security if your wife's employment is contracted otherwise you could find yourself abandoned sooner than you think.


if it's not contracted they'll have trouble registering as resident


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Leper said:


> 1. Great that your wife has secured a job (Very Important).
> 2. Your chance of a job are relatively low, sorry seriously low (Officially unemployment on the Costas is running at 35%; Reality is much higher).
> 3. Your kids will find their own level regarding activities (It is a great adventure for them).
> 4. Seems obvious, but many do not - Learn Spanish like you never learned anything before. (Otherwise your projected customer base will remain at half of what you think, at best).
> ...


thanks for your reply, 

we have done a fair bit of research and are fully aware of the current spanish economic climate, people i have been speaking to reckon i have a good chance of finding something,not bothered what it is to start with as long as it provides some form of income,and ofcourse fully legal. with regards to the language barrier, we can speak a little, can understand more than we can speak and given the fact were going to be living in spain, we would study and learn the language as well as try to fit in to the spanish culture as much as we can. 

the countdown is now on, and less than 6weeks until we move, looking forward to the challenge

RE my daughters name Erin, i am aware it is the old Irish name for ireland, youd be surprised at its popularity in Scotland, cant speak for the rest of the UK , maybe because its a nice name or due to the high population of irish migrants in this part of Scotland, celtic(with a K) through and through


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think unless you have a lot of savings you will really struggle in Spain. Work is a real issue and thousands of Brits have returned home having lost everything! Things are not cheap in Spain like they used to be. Electricity is very expensive! I think the people who told you that you will find work are being very optimistic. You need to check that your wife's job is legal and that she will be paying social security or you will not get free healthcare. Also check that the contract is for a decent length of time. I hope it all works out, Spain is a great place to bring up children.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am spanish myself, so I have no problems with the language and still I have been unemployed for 21 months and counting, and I am looking for anything, from street sweeper to accountancy but nothing is happening anywhere. 

When I came to Spain I always thought, that being Spanish and speaking 4 languages, I would have no problems finding jobs but hey! I am still looking! - I am even registered with some ONGs but nothing is happening! 

So Good Luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I am spanish myself, so I have no problems with the language and still I have been unemployed for 21 months and counting, and I am looking for anything, from street sweeper to accountancy but nothing is happening anywhere.
> 
> When I came to Spain I always thought, that being Spanish and speaking 4 languages, I would have no problems finding jobs but hey! I am still looking! - I am even registered with some ONGs but nothing is happening!
> 
> So Good Luck, let us know how you get on!


Thank you for posting that!
At last, from the horses mouth.
I totally understand when people say "I'm willing to take anything", but have to say I doubt that they really understand what life is like in Spain today, and also have to say I doubt that they really will take anything. This is not directed to the OP of this thread BTW.
My own recent experience...
In December I gave an intensive course (I'm a teacher of English) to a vet who had never worked since his graduation in 2008. He was going to England to work in an abattoir. Can you imagine what it's like for a vet to work in an abbatoir? Add to that the fact that his English is not that great, he's going to be paid a pittance, and he's going to the north of England in January - that's being prepared to do anything and that's someone going from Spain to GB, not the other way round.

PS Lolito
Lots of luck looking for work, just keep at it and try to keep a smile on your face. Hope it all works out


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, lots of people do come to Spain thinking they will find jobs because they speak English, even if it is only 'teaching'.... at least that is what someone told me the other day on another forum, 'otherwise they might help me with benefits like in the UK'. 

Thing is that I am Spanish and I am not entitled to anything whatsoever, this is not the UK where people arrive today and tomorrow they are getting help with this and that and the other...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Well, lots of people do come to Spain thinking they will find jobs because they speak English, even if it is only 'teaching'


 ...which I find rather offensive since I've built my working life around the "menial" task of teaching!
Amazing that people think they can turn their hand to highly skilled jobs like teaching, plumbing, setting up a bar whatever with no previous experience and in a foreign land and on top of that be more successful than the local/ long term immigrants and make a living from it. True, it happens, but for every one person that makes it, there are 10 maybe 20 who don't.
Anyway, the first step is to find out what you can before you come, which is what the OP is trying to do


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats right no child benefit or tax credits here!!! As I am now working full time I have asked an unemployed Spaniard if he could maintain my garden for a couple of hours a week. I think I will be his best friend for life now. He told me an extra few euros a month would allow them to have meat once a week. Desperate times!!


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Cazzy said:


> Thats right no child benefit or tax credits here!!! As I am now working full time I have asked an unemployed Spaniard if he could maintain my garden for a couple of hours a week. I think I will be his best friend for life now. He told me an extra few euros a month would allow them to have meat once a week. Desperate times!!



As my wife and I are both Scottish born and bred , work hard for a living and pay taxes, we dont recieve any child benefit or tax credits either so we are not relying on the spanish goverment to look after us!! 
We are however moving to Spain( La Viscaronda) in 3 weeks time and hope to break into spanish life as quick as possible, so anyone living in this area or near by could give us tips/advice would be much appreciated


----------

